# Gravity-Szene in Hersbruck



## 2MXTB (30. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Ich wohne seit kurzem in Hersbruck und bin auf der Suche nach Spots und Mitfahrern für Enduro, Dirt und DH. 

Aktuell bin ich hauptsächlich am großen und kleinen Hansgörgl unterwegs und habe auch schon ein paar Trails gefunden. Diese Woche war ich mal auf der anderen Seite von Hersbruck, auf der Houbirg unterwegs, wo es auch viele schöne Trails gibt.
Allerdings fehlen mir die Spots mit ein paar Sprüngen und Drops, daher bin ich öfters im Bikepart Osternohe mit dem Downhiller.

Wäre schön wenn es ein paar Leute in der Gegend gibt die mir weiterhelfen können. Vielleicht ergibt sich auch eine Fahrgemeinschaft um Abends noch eine kleine Enduro-Runde zu fahren und an dem ein oder anderen Jump-Spot zu verweilen.

Grüße
Marc


----------



## scratch_a (1. Juli 2017)

Schau mal dort vorbei: http://radsportzentrale-hersbruck.de
Sprich mal mit den Leuten dort, meines Wissens machen die auch öfters mal Touren...

Ansonsten fahr die Gegend etwas ab und halte die Augen offen, dann wirst du bestimmt fündig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIngBongo (10. März 2020)

Servus.
Mir geht es ähnlich, gerade hergezogen und auf der Suche.
Bist du bereits Meister der Gegend und nimmst mich mal mit?
Liebe Grüße 
Julius


----------

